# Is it just me or is Evans an a-hole?



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Ricco will drop him ... not to worry.

But ya.. he does seem pretty cocky.. everytime the media is on him......


----------



## Two_Wheel_Tango (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think Evans is an a-hole. The guy has been so intensely scrutinized over the past year, hundreds and hundreds of interviews, and the crazy pressure, I can understand being curt with the media


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

zphogan said:


> Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.


You forgot him striking a gendarme while in the line of duty. Normally, that is not tolerated. His team immediately issued an apology.

-ilan


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Cadel seems to be a really uptight chap. Perhasp that constipated look he always has is a sign of lack of fiber in his diet  

The media zoo is part and parcel of the Tour de France, and pro cycling in general. Cipo used the power of the media to his advantage and exploited them to exploit him and feed his ego. 

IHMO...If Cadel cannot take it, then he should pack it up and only ride local crits down under.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, he's an a-hole.

Check out this article.
http://boulderreport.bicycling.com/2008/03/all-idiot-editi.html

Also he has his own portrait over his fireplace. See pic #4.
http://www.cadel.com.au/pix/pix.html

But I think he's clean and very talented, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

+ whatever for "yeah, he's an a-hole". Feel free to add "creepy" after seeing that photo over the fireplace. Creepy to do it and just a creepy looking painting actually.

Last year's "who peed in my corn flakes" podium look (yeah man, we all get it but suck it up and be gracious with second), taking a swipe at the gendarme, his attitude in nearly every interview, etc. etc. etc.

I even feel bad for Robbie who has to work without a train this year. Not all down to Evans but still...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know about a-hole, but I certainly don't like him. He just seems to wheel suck a lot. Last year he got beat by climbers that had the ability to explode because he couldn't match their accelerations at all. Hope the same happens this year.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Not the most appealing rider, that is for sure. Figure he will win it though... much as I would prefer someone else.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

he's hurtin a bit after the fall today. maybe that was his pride getting dropped.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Jimbolaya said:


> Yes, he's an a-hole.
> 
> Check out this article.
> http://boulderreport.bicycling.com/2008/03/all-idiot-editi.html
> ...


From what I recall there are no right hand drive classic Mustangs, or any other US car, that's why they don't sell in Japan. If I'm correct, then it was customized. 

-ilan


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

That fireplace sux and the painting is all out of proportion. Why can't he find a hot wife to decorate for him like all the other top riders?


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyway, he's an idiot for riding the rest of the stage with a crashed helmet.

-ilan


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

ilan said:


> From what I recall there are no right hand drive classic Mustangs, or any other US car, that's why they don't sell in Japan. If I'm correct, then it was customized.
> 
> -ilan


Right and wrong really. Australia made and still make a number of "US" cars some more modified than others (GM sell as Holden) all for their own RHD market and others.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

zphogan said:


> Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.


You're just now noticing this? He's always been whiny, but he's been an exceptional bi**h this year...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ilan said:


> You forgot him striking a gendarme while in the line of duty. Normally, that is not tolerated. His team immediately issued an apology.
> 
> -ilan


Cop or ____? Was that the guy on the motorbike that he had a run in with Saturday morning?


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Cop or ____? Was that the guy on the motorbike that he had a run in with Saturday morning?


Yes, it was the motorcycle policeman who slammed on the brakes for no reason and forced the car Evans was drafting to brake, almost crashing him. I know Evans was annoyed but if a policeman were to be hit every time he did something stupid, well check out the Hinault thread....

-ilan


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

cadel is not an a-hole.

and it's very common for Australians to have self portraits over our fireplaces - in fact i have three.

i don't have a mustang though as i'm a mopar man. but yes, it's right hand drive.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I wished the copper would have chased him then we just might have seen Cadel go to the front! 
He must be the most boring racer ever.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

oarsman said:


> Not the most appealing rider, that is for sure. Figure he will win it though... much as I would prefer someone else.


He might be just cranky. But he needs to stay upright though if he wants to win.
Also, the fashion police wants to know what's up with the purple Oakley's with red/white/black helmet....


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> cadel is not an a-hole.
> 
> and it's very common for Australians to have self portraits over our fireplaces - in fact i have three.




Why, do Aussies forget what they look like?


And Evans is a major A-hole.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> cadel is not an a-hole.
> 
> and it's very common for Australians to have self portraits over our fireplaces - in fact i have three.
> 
> i don't have a mustang though as i'm a mopar man. but yes, it's right hand drive.


You're right, he is not an a-hole, he's a douchebag.

And it's self indulgent and vain to have a picture of yourself above the fireplace.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you'd think the last thing he'd want is to be reminded of how he looks; there's something seriously wrong with his face/head. If I were a cynic, I'd think it was from human growth hormone and its effect on head size. That's also the speculation re Barry Bond's and his big noggin 
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1640086_1640085_1640059,00.html


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> cadel is not an a-hole.
> 
> and it's very common for Australians to have self portraits over our fireplaces - in fact i have three.
> 
> i don't have a mustang though as i'm a mopar man. but yes, it's right hand drive.


That is completely ridiculous, Australia has a Mediterranean climate and there is no need for a fireplace, let alone three.

-ilan


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

So what. Not all athletes have an affable persona, especially when facing the huge pressure of something like the TdF.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

zphogan said:


> Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.



If I didn't know any better I'd say Cadel is acting very American. America and arrogance go hand in hand. You guys need to accept the fact now that the cycling authorities have made a concious effort to weed out drug cheats no American rider has a chance in the TDF. Bring back Lloyd!!!!!!


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

AJL said:


> So what. Not all athletes have an affable persona, especially when facing the huge pressure of something like the TdF.


But in general, road cyclists are much more relaxed and open to the public than say soccer players. I think that all the miles they ride takes away some of the nervous tension, along with the fact that they are next to their rivals for many hours so it is harder to bear grudges than in other sports where they see each other very rarely. 

-ilan


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

I don't think he's an arsehole ... just boring ... that is far worse in my aussie opinion 

he's got no flavour or style and he perpetually looks like a kid that has had his toy taken away from him. :cryin:

he doesn't even ride with any flair. bring back Phil Anderson :thumbsup:


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Spirito said:


> I don't think he's an arsehole ... just boring ... that is far worse in my aussie opinion
> 
> he's got no flavour or style and he perpetually looks like a kid that has had his toy taken away from him. :cryin:
> 
> he doesn't even ride with any flair. bring back Phil Anderson :thumbsup:


You ain't kidding.
Phil Anderson was very nice to his fans and a classy guy.
I met him at the last Tour Du Pont when it came through the Washington DC.
I asked for several autographs and he kind of chuckled and signed every single one of them....then he turned to me and said you must think I'm a TDF winner or someone.
I said "No, but even better since you race other bike races other than TDF...."
He laughed and said "Thanks kid...." Only thing was I was like 25 years old, not a kid....


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jpap said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd say Cadel is acting very American. America and arrogance go hand in hand. You guys need to accept the fact now that the cycling authorities have made a concious effort to weed out drug cheats no American rider has a chance in the TDF. Bring back Lloyd!!!!!!


Amazing that most Americans are pulling for non americans to win the tour, isn't it?

Cadel still sucks. Robbie McEwen is the man.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

ilan said:


> That is completely ridiculous, Australia has a Mediterranean climate and there is no need for a fireplace, let alone three.
> 
> -ilan


try telling someone in Canberra that in July.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Cadel will falter.. most likely related to a crash on a descent.

No Tour GC lead for him.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

all you guys bagging Cadel. He is clean and hasn't screwed around behind his wifes back. Lets go back to Indurain for the last "nice guy" to win the tour. The painting was done by a fan and given to Evans. Lets not forget he is a world champion and hasn't forgotten about other less fortunate people "THE world's No.1 road cyclist, Cadel Evans, pledged to donate his $50,000 winner's prize to charity after he was named the Herald's Sports Performer of the Year last night."
If you want smiles you can have your Pantini, Armstrong and Floyd but leave the bloke alone about not being a colgate ad. In case you haven't noticed cycle racing is a selfish sport.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

He might not be there for the rest of the race anyway. The radio here just reported he's broken his collar bone, not sure if they got it right but I hope not.
I went to the same school as him, he was a couple years older and used to see him on the road a bit when he lived near St Andrew's in Melbourne. He was generally up for a chat when I saw him on the road, I wasn't able to hang with him too long though.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

bmurphy said:


> + whatever for "yeah, he's an a-hole". Feel free to add "creepy" after seeing that photo over the fireplace. Creepy to do it and just a creepy looking painting actually.
> 
> Last year's "who peed in my corn flakes" podium look (yeah man, we all get it but suck it up and be gracious with second), taking a swipe at the gendarme, his attitude in nearly every interview, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I even feel bad for Robbie who has to work without a train this year. Not all down to Evans but still...



+1 to bmurphy. Cadel is annoying. Robbie is showing his age. I was hoping Robbie could be a contender on a couple of stages this year, but maybe those days have past.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> try telling someone in Canberra that in July.


nicely played!

yet it's pretty cold in sydney at the moment - mercury is sitting on 9-10 degrees in the mornings and makes for some fresh starts.

and last time i checked, Australia is not on the Mediterranean yet what would i know... i'm too busy staring at one of my three portraits... over the fire place...


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

as said above, he may not be the most personable person in the pro peloton, but maybe thats just who he is. its damn easy to find faults with everybody when theyre under the kind of microscope a top level GC tour contender is. i hope hes not out with a broken collar bone. that would ruin the dynamic of the race. period.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> you'd think the last thing he'd want is to be reminded of how he looks; there's something seriously wrong with his face/head. If I were a cynic, I'd think it was from human growth hormone and its effect on head size. That's also the speculation re Barry Bond's and his big noggin
> http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1640086_1640085_1640059,00.html



You're right. He's got one strange looking head. Doesn't look natural.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> you'd think the last thing he'd want is to be reminded of how he looks; there's something seriously wrong with his face/head. If I were a cynic, I'd think it was from human growth hormone and its effect on head size. That's also the speculation re Barry Bond's and his big noggin
> https://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1640086_1640085_1640059,00.html












Figure 1. (click image to zoom) Patient's face. Note the coarse facial features, including frontal bossing, prominent supra- and suborbital ridges, enlarged nose and lips, and widened jaw.

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/433022


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*he's a nice guy...*

Back to topic, I remember seeing Cadel at the Jayco classic here in Australia. He was signing autographs and posing for photos with fans... I guess being surrounded by that many French people is enough to annoy anyone...

(Best to read the next sentence with Phil Liggett's voice in your head)... my guess is he's feeling the pressure of expectations placed on him by a certain former Tour de France winner by the name of Lance Armstrong...


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Its just you.



zphogan said:


> Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> .....it's pretty cold in sydney at the moment - mercury is sitting on 9-10 degrees in the mornings and makes for some fresh starts.


Mid winter and you still have some heat? It's mid summer where I am (Canada) and our morning temps aren't any more than that some mornings (it's 17c right now). I'd hate to hear you whine if you had some double digit MINUS mid-day winter temperatures.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

zphogan said:


> Hey, I know Cadel is a great cyclist and has a good chance to win the tour this year. But, from an outsiders point of view the guy is a total prick. Whether its throwing water on a camera man or being rude to to reporters trying to do their job, the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass. Yes, I know he is there to win the Tour and probably cares less about treating people with respect, but I don't care for him one bit. I hope he gets dropped like a bag of rocks at some point in the next couple of weeks.



Sounds like you think he is like Lemond.

I think people like you who complain about athletes haven't walked any where near in his shoes.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Mid winter and you still have some heat? It's mid summer where I am (Canada) and our morning temps aren't any more than that some mornings (it's 17c right now). I'd hate to hear you whine if you had some double digit MINUS mid-day winter temperatures.


Yes but do you stop using the fireplace when the temp hits 0 or 32? because thats what its been here for the past multitude of nights. No cold by north american standards but still needs heat. Anyhow he does not live here apart from in summer he like ever other euro pro is euro based for the racing season.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

bas said:


> Sounds like you think he is like Lemond.
> 
> I think people like you who complain about athletes haven't walked any where near in his shoes.


Yea, I'm not a pro cyclist or a Tour contender. Are you?


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

ANY elite athlete is going to be cocky. Name one that is not. They have to be that way to achieve that level of success. Very few of them are nice people when in "race mode". He may be totally different at home.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ajoc_prez said:


> ANY elite athlete is going to be cocky. Name one that is not. They have to be that way to achieve that level of success. Very few of them are nice people when in "race mode". <b><u>He may be totally different at home.</b></u>


right, as evidenced by the totally not self absorbed portrait above his mantle. 

Personally, I don't find Evans' demeanor troubling at all. Certainly not to the level of "a-hole". I think we've seen that fairly recently and Evans doesn't really compare in that department.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm taking back some of the things I've said about Cadel. He road a very courageous stage today, You could tell when he got up out of the saddle that he was in pain and favoring his left side/collar bone. He even put in a couple of accelerations to keep up the pace. To me, COURAGE overcomes a bad attitude:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> (Best to read the next sentence with Phil Liggett's voice in your head)... my guess is he's feeling the pressure of expectations placed on him by a certain former Tour de France winner by the name of Lance Armstrong...


Yeah, being picked by LA is a virtual kiss of death - media wise at least.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> he's hurtin a bit after the fall today. maybe that was his pride getting dropped.


When the press was bumping his newly injured arm and shoulder, he was right to tell 'em to not touch his left side. Otherwise, he needs to lighten up. He used to be really cool back in his MTB days, but the scene and vibe are much more layed back than the roadie scene. From CyclingNews.com:
"Don't touch me on my left side," he yelled as the press scrum swarmed around for any snippet available. Evans was whisked straight into his personal minivan and gone before he could be interviewed. But before he left, he did pass his helmet to Australian journalist Rupert Guiness and said, "This is your interview." 

As for those who say he sucks wheel too much, in today's Pau - Hautacam stage, he and Menchov were pulling the others up most of the Hautacam climb. I liked how he even attacked a time or two, which is more like it!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

baker921 said:


> He must be the most boring racer ever.


Nope, that honor goes to *Miguel Indurain*!


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

I cant stand Cadels whiny voice. Jesus, if I had to listen to that mickey mouse voice all I day I'd probably drop out of the race. The other thing is he always keeps saying he has a weak team. Hmm, that should inspire them to work their guts out for you. The guy is a tool, I was Frank Shleck would have taken the jersey


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

shabbasuraj said:


> Ricco will drop him ... not to worry.
> 
> But ya.. he does seem pretty cocky.. everytime the media is on him......



Irony.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

coop said:


> I'm taking back some of the things I've said about Cadel. He road a very courageous stage today, You could tell when he got up out of the saddle that he was in pain and favoring his left side/collar bone. He even put in a couple of accelerations to keep up the pace. To me, COURAGE overcomes a bad attitude:thumbsup:


Good point. He did show a lot of courage.
Popovich better have some extra Wheatie's tomorrow morning to help him defend the yellow jersey.....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Tig said:


> Nope, that honor goes to *Miguel Indurain*!


I'm with you on that one.
His tour victories had no excitement....


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

He's a hell of an athlete, courageous, tough, with huge drive. And he's right....he doesn't have the same team support as a lot of the other contenders. 

You don't like his voice? His voice for gawdsakes!!! Maybe the Tour should set up a new jersey competition for the best vocal quality.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Q: Is it just me or is Evans an a-hole? 
A: It's just you.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

You guys are just mad because a mountain biker has a good chance of winning the tour. :blush2: 

GO CADEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ajoc_prez said:


> You guys are just mad because a mountain biker has a good chance of winning the tour. :blush2:
> 
> GO CADEL!!!!!!!!


I say...you sir are a moreon. I ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes and I still want Cadel to crash out with a broken femur.


----------



## Largeclient (Aug 21, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I say...you sir are a *moreon*. I ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes and I still want Cadel to crash out with a broken femur.



Well, I think it's apparent who the _moron_ is...


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Cadel was in tears when he put on the yellow. This is a class guy, and better yet, he's an ex mountain freakin biker :thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I say...you sir are a moreon. I ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes and I still want Cadel to crash out with a broken femur.



I hope what you wish on others comes back to you.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

ilan said:


> That is completely ridiculous, Australia has a Mediterranean climate and there is no need for a fireplace, let alone three.
> 
> -ilan


Thanks for letting me know I don't have to go and cut more wood today as I live in a Mediterranean climate.....


it friggin snows here....


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Tig said:


> Nope, that honor goes to *Miguel Indurain*!


No Big Mig wasn't boring just predictable.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

tdi-rick said:


> Thanks for letting me know I don't have to go and cut more wood today as I live in a Mediterranean climate.....
> 
> 
> it friggin snows here....


So that's why you have a fireplace which has like 30% heating efficiency.

-ilan


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I don't need to use it, I'm told we all live in a Mediterranean climate.........


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

tdi-rick said:


> Well I don't need to use it, I'm told we all live in a Mediterranean climate.........




With kangaroos hopping down the main street.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I say...you sir are a moreon. I ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes and I still want Cadel to crash out with a broken femur.


real classy


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

tdi-rick said:


> Well I don't need to use it, I'm told we all live in a Mediterranean climate.........


tdi-rick... please admit to this forum that you, like me and all Australians, don't use our fireplaces for their intended purpose, that is to warm our houses, since we live in a Mediterranean climate, but to hang self-potraits of ourselves...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Greggb said:


> I cant stand Cadels whiny voice. Jesus, if I had to listen to that mickey mouse voice all I day I'd probably drop out of the race. The other thing is he always keeps saying he has a weak team. Hmm, that should inspire them to work their guts out for you. The guy is a tool, I was Frank Shleck would have taken the jersey


they are not as strong as other teams. Doesn't mean they won't be pulling for him.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> tdi-rick... please admit to this forum that you, like me and all Australians, don't use our fireplaces for their intended purpose, that is to warm our houses, since we live in a Mediterranean climate, but to hang self-potraits of ourselves...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

After the stage today, you could hear Evans shouting "don't touch my shoulder" in French as TV crews tried to interview him. You would think that he would be used to pain from those road rash burns from being burnt when throwing logs in his fireplace.

-ilan


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Give it up.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> nicely played!
> 
> yet it's pretty cold in sydney at the moment - mercury is sitting on 9-10 degrees in the mornings and makes for some fresh starts.
> 
> and last time i checked, Australia is not on the Mediterranean yet what would i know... i'm too busy staring at one of my three portraits... over the fire place...


Useless without pics.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

kiwisimon said:


> real classy


So is badmouthing your team after they give everything they have to deliver you and then you blow the chance to win. So is lashing out at a cop. So is whining about people dropping you (Levi in Dauphine.)

He's a douche, he doesn't deserve to win the Tour, and he doesn't deserve respect, hence, I will give him none.

It's too bad he can't take a page out of most of the other contender's books. A little class goes a long way. Whining just makes you look like a little *****, which seems to be his forte.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> So is badmouthing your team after they give everything they have to deliver you and then you blow the chance to win. <snip>



Hmm, I only heard him praise Chris Horner last year, he fought team managemnet to keep him during the off season, and from yesterday....

_He defended his Silence-Lotto team, which has been criticized not just this year, but last year as well, for not being strong enough to stay with its leader on the high mountains. "We may not be the strongest team but we're trying to be the smartest team. We're using our strengths as intelligently as possible and CSC still has a lot to gain. They're only just out of the lead by one second and they've got the weight of numbers." _

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/tour08/news/?id=/news/2008/jul08/jul15news


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Not the quintessential hero*

If he wins he must live up to our image of a hero: handsome, articulate, extroverted, flashy and daring. We will even tolerate a certain bad boy arrogance as it comes with the hero package.

Cadel seems to me to be lacking somewhat in these areas. That's the reason I like him. He's tough, patient, smart and intense. I hope he wins.

PS: Aussies are usually popular in Canada because there is a certain common identity, one of the colonies you see.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

Chainstay said:


> If he wins he must live up to our image of a hero: handsome, articulate, extroverted, flashy and daring. We will even tolerate a certain bad boy arrogance as it comes with the hero package.
> 
> Cadel seems to me to be lacking somewhat in these areas. That's the reason I like him. He's tough, patient, smart and intense. I hope he wins.
> 
> PS: Aussies are usually popular in Canada because there is a certain common identity, one of the colonies you see.



I want him to win because he's from Melbourne, he's clean and he irritates so many Americans.

PS. The last Canadian I met here in Australia was wearing a t-shirt saying 'I'm NOT American'. Says a lot.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> So is badmouthing your team after they give everything they have to deliver you and then you blow the chance to win. So is lashing out at a cop. So is whining about people dropping you (Levi in Dauphine.)
> 
> He's a douche, he doesn't deserve to win the Tour, and he doesn't deserve respect, hence, I will give him none.
> 
> It's too bad he can't take a page out of most of the other contender's books. A little class goes a long way. Whining just makes you look like a little *****, which seems to be his forte.


He defends his team and is repsected by his co workers. Your speaking out of ignorance. He deserves what he can ride into today it was the jersey. Actually t it was Levi whining about him this year at DL for dropping him.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> He defends his team and is repsected by his co workers. Your speaking out of ignorance. He deserves what he can ride into today it was the jersey. Actually t it was Levi whining about him this year at DL for dropping him.


Ah, my mistake. He criticized every OTHER team for not helping him.

Specifically, last year's tour:



> Evans admitted that Rasmussen and Contador uniting to work against him in the brutal Pyrénées climbs scared him. He also confessed to being frustrated at other riders' reluctance to chase the pair down.
> 
> *"Those two collaborated together to work against me,"* he said. "That scared me a bit. I also saw there were other riders there with teammates who I thought had an interest in racing to win as well. In the split second I had to make a decision - I banked on what I thought the other teams were there to do. Either they couldn't or they wouldn't [bring the pair back]. You can be sure there were a few words of fury yelled in the bus afterwards. Certainly nothing against my team, but the other teams and how they raced."


That's right, Cadel. It's a conspiracy. Everyone hates you. And the backhanded "certainly nothing against my team" comment was nice too.

And great support he's got too...



> It also helps to have big names come out on your side. One such rider is Belgian superstar Tom Boonen (Quick.Step-Innergetic), who named Evans as one of the riders he still trusts in the peloton. "I have given up my belief in most of the rest," the former world champion told Hln.be overnight. "It is possible to ride the Tour without doping and to ride and win, too. And Cadel Evans proves in my eyes that you could win it without doping."


Right on Tom. We all know how trustworthy a coke fiend is.

If he had quit his whining, he might have had the breath to try and ride last year. 

My prediction is that he folds under pressure again this year, and whines about how conditions always turn against him.

And an absolutely beautiful depiction on how he feels being #2 at a grand tour. You'd think he'd be happy to be on the podium, but after reading the above....I'm not surprised he has a sour puss.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Ah, my mistake. He criticized every OTHER team for not helping him.
> 
> Specifically, last year's tour:
> 
> ...



Levi looks as excited to be in third as Cadel does in second... Are you silent on Levi because he is American? Or is he allowed to be disappointed at third because he is American?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> Levi looks as excited to be in third as Cadel does in second... Are you silent on Levi because he is American? Or is he allowed to be disappointed at third because he is American?


Ricco will DROPE them all.


VIVA la.. CHICKEN.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> Levi looks as excited to be in third as Cadel does in second... Are you silent on Levi because he is American? Or is he allowed to be disappointed at third because he is American?


No, Levi is just as much of a whiny ass as Cadel, unfortunately.

Actually, they belong on the same team. They deserve each other.

And see, here's your problem. You assume that we all believe that because he's American, he can do no wrong. Nationality has nothing to do with it. I'm quite fond of O'Grady and McEwen, and I don't see a US flag next to their name. I enjoy watching them mainly because they're entertaining and not quite as whiny as Cadel. In the case of Levi, he's a has-been and he needs to quit his complaining too. And let's throw Tom Danielson in with that group of whiners while we're at it.


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> I hope what you wish on others comes back to you.


I'm rubber, your glue. Whatever you say bounces of me and sticks to you! 

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> And see, here's your problem. You assume that we all believe that because he's American, he can do no wrong. Nationality has nothing to do with it. I'm quite fond of O'Grady and McEwen, and I don't see a US flag next to their name.



I, too, like O'Grady and McEwen.

Evans, however, is an annoying douche who whines about his team while crying out in pain trying to hang his many self portraits over his fireplace. He nails up these portraits with the same large chunks of firewood that he used to beat the Kangaroos, Americans and Canadians that are hopping down the street outside his home.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Largeclient said:


> Well, I think it's apparent who the _moron_ is...


You have much to learn around here. Certain words are spelled incorrectly on purpose on this site. Moreon is one of those words, and so is teh. I don't how it all got started, but it's an inside joke that's been around for awhile.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> You have much to learn around here. Certain words are spelled incorrectly on purpose on this site. Moreon is one of those words, and so is teh. I don't how it all got started, but it's an inside joke that's been around for awhile.


The original mispelling as an inside joke.

-ilan


----------



## Largeclient (Aug 21, 2006)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> You have much to learn around here. Certain words are spelled incorrectly on purpose on this site. Moreon is one of those words, and so is teh. I don't how it all got started, but it's an inside joke that's been around for awhile.


fair enough, consider me schooled :thumbsup:


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

anybody else catch this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A

i guess he got a little bit feisty yesterday after he got the yellow.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Compared to LA, Evans barely registers on the ******* meter. As far as I know he doesn't have a list as long as your arm of lawsuits filed or threatened.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

ECXkid04 said:


> anybody else catch this clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A
> 
> i guess he got a little bit feisty yesterday after he got the yellow.


Not a fan, but I don't blame him for that, he's said he's got road rash all over, obviously has a sore shoulder, and some idiot keeps grabbing him.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ECXkid04 said:


> anybody else catch this clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A
> 
> i guess he got a little bit feisty yesterday after he got the yellow.


Ever had massive road rash? Ever had some one keep poking you in it?


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

robdamanii
And an absolutely beautiful depiction on how he feels being #2 at a grand tour. You'd think he'd be happy to be on the podium said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/07/30/cycle_wideweb__470x315,0.jpg[/IMG]



I remember reading something a little after the tour that Cadel was disappointed about this photo as it seems to imply that he was not satisfied with his second place finish, which could not be further from the truth. 

He actually had a bit of gas, and the photographer just caught him at the wrong moment. 

One shouldn't make judgments of ones feelings at a particular time based on photograph taken in 1/16 of a second.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Uprwstsdr said:


> I remember reading something a little after the tour that Cadel was disappointed about this photo as it seems to imply that he was not satisfied with his second place finish, which could not be further from the truth.
> 
> He actually had a bit of gas, and the photographer just caught him at the wrong moment.
> 
> One shouldn't make judgments of ones feelings at a particular time based on photograph taken in 1/16 of a second.


Odd. When I have a bit of gas and relieve it, I smile like nothing else.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

zphogan said:


> the guy just seems like an arrogant, cocky ass.


I miss the days when down-to-earth, friendly riders like Lance would stand outside their bus for hours chatting with fans, taking questions from reporters, and signing autographs.

Oh. ... Sorry. I was thinking of Willie Nelson. Never mind.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> And see, here's your problem. You assume that we all believe that because he's American, he can do no wrong. Nationality has nothing to do with it. I'm quite fond of O'Grady and McEwen, and I don't see a US flag next to their name. I enjoy watching them mainly because they're entertaining and not quite as whiny as Cadel. In the case of Levi, he's a has-been and he needs to quit his complaining too. And let's throw Tom Danielson in with that group of whiners while we're at it.


Just checking that it's not a Nationality bias.

And I don't have a problem, well with this discussion anyway. And one should never make assumptions because it makes an "ass" out of you and "umptions", wait is that right?!?!


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> And see, here's your problem. You assume that we all believe that because he's American, he can do no wrong. Nationality has nothing to do with it. I'm quite fond of O'Grady and McEwen, and I don't see a US flag next to their name. I enjoy watching them mainly because they're entertaining and not quite as whiny as Cadel. In the case of Levi, he's a has-been and he needs to quit his complaining too. And let's throw Tom Danielson in with that group of whiners while we're at it.


Just checking that it's not a Nationality bias.

And I don't have a problem, well with this discussion anyway. And one should never make assumptions because it makes an "ass" out of you and "umptions", wait is that right?!?!


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

harlond said:


> Not a fan, but I don't blame him for that, he's said he's got road rash all over, obviously has a sore shoulder, and some idiot keeps grabbing him.


i feel dumb... didnt put two and two together about the shoulder and road rash. i dont blame him for freaking over that - and yes ive had some rr before too. i thought he just went off the wall over somebody touching him.. haha.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

ECXkid04 said:


> anybody else catch this clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A
> 
> i guess he got a little bit feisty yesterday after he got the yellow.


I think it was the same gendarme he hit the other day. Poor guy must be pretty beat up as well.

-ilan


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the link...*



ECXkid04 said:


> anybody else catch this clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikzgWE3t0A
> 
> i guess he got a little bit feisty yesterday after he got the yellow.



After watching that video I retract my earlier comments. That wasn't "incidental" contact, that was probing to see if the collarbone was injured. Twice. If that had been LA or LeMond the guy would have been jumped. Anyone remember Greg's offer to punch the face of the interviewer who annoyed him back in '86 or whenever (memory's a bit foggy what with incipient dementia and all)?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate LA, but the one thing I have to hand to him is he realized he sucked at giving interviews and hired someone over the winter of 99/00 to help him with public speaking. Compare the 99 interviews to the 00 interviews. Since its pretty obvious that Evans will be in the spot light for a while, he may want to consider this to help given him a public face lift.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Some of you guys must really hate Evans to devote 5 pages to him - I know Ricco is not a well like character in the Peloton but EVANS .... I mean no one ever talks about EVANS - he is not loved or hated he is just there ........ so where's the beef?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Some of you guys must really hate Evans to devote 5 pages to him - I know Ricco is not a well like character in the Peloton but EVANS .... I mean no one ever talks about EVANS - he is not loved or hated he is just there ........ so where's the beef?


Yeah enough of this crap. Cadel is a *****cat. People should check Ricco's conduct in the recent Giro d'Italia. Now there's something to comment on.

Edit - hmmm I think the word that Francis' Filth Filter filtered was someting like cool-cat. It certainly wasn't anything derogatory.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Ummm... maybe the self loathing thing (portrait over the fire place) is typical Aussie. I mean, Spirito does quote himself in his signature. 



Spirito said:


> I watched him walking in and it was like they say, you know, he kind of glowed. Like a ray of light was around him. A kind of Jesus. - Spirito (interviewing Spirito)








*Spirito- I worship your escapades, and your lifestyle. I would quote me too if I were you. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im kinda neutral on Cadel but I sure read a LOT of posts and threads about Cadel being a wheel sucker etc.. Hmm, looks like he did the majority of the time at the front during the last critical kilometers (excluding the winners). The guy has 0 teammates on a team that supposedly is built around him. Why is it when LA or whoever, sucks the wheels of 4 teammates up a critical climb, its OK but if cadel sits behind someone from another team he's a scoundrel? I see the same argument about Mcewen coming off someones wheel to win a sprint. Why wouldnt he get on someones wheel when these other guys have a train of teammates 4 and 5 deep that they are launching off ? The whole wheel suck argument baffels me. Worst wheel suck ever was Hincapies ONLY TDF win, but we cut him a break just because of tactics. (I like George, its just weird to me)


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Yeah enough of this crap. Cadel is a *****cat. People should check Ricco's conduct in the recent Giro d'Italia. Now there's something to comment on.
> 
> Edit - hmmm I think the word that Francis' Filth Filter filtered was someting like cool-cat. It certainly wasn't anything derogatory.


Fascinates me too. Bleeps out p*$$y but you call one of your biggest banks Fannie. Means the same in the UK.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

baker921 said:


> Bleeps out p*$$y but you call one of your biggest banks Fannie. Means the same in the UK.


Trust me, people in N.Am have no idea what the Brits refer to as "fanny". I'm an ex-pat Brit myself.


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

How would you feel if someone wished you crashed with a broken skull ? take it easy dude? the only moron around here is you! 



robdamanii said:


> I say...you sir are a moreon. I ride mountain bikes as well as road bikes and I still want Cadel to crash out with a broken femur.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

FredBlack said:


> How would you feel if someone wished you crashed with a broken skull ? take it easy dude? the only moron around here is you!


I would take it as stupid internet banter, just like everything that you kids are taking too seriously.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There sure is lots of fans praising Rico's "heroism" while hating Cadel's boring style ....... perhaps its the same people that are driving these young cyclists to use EPO.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

shabbasuraj said:


> Ricco will drop him ... not to worry.
> 
> But ya.. he does seem pretty cocky.. everytime the media is on him......


You mean Ricco would have dropped him if he hadn't been caught doping. Now that is an *******.......


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

> perhaps its the same people that are driving these young cyclists to use EPO


Yes, it's the fans who drive them to EPO. Ego, fame, and fortune have nothing to do with it.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

An a-hole...maybe......so what, he's talented and his team is playing it smart...and a clean a-hole is a happy a-hole...in every sense of the expression. And, I agree, the fireplace pic is super creepy. I had to get up from my computer and the eyes followed me across the room.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't think he is at all. You want to see some as#^@#$? Go see some male track stars......except maybe Carl Lewis. 

Now only if Oakley can take that darn purple Radar away and replace it with a set of yellow ones......


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

bianchi bob said:


> An a-hole...maybe......so what, he's talented and his team is playing it smart...and *a clean a-hole is a happy a-hole*...in every sense of the expression. And, I agree, the fireplace pic is super creepy. I had to get up from my computer and the eyes followed me across the room.


And we all no how important a clean and happy a-hole is!


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Trust me, people in N.Am have no idea what the Brits refer to as "fanny". I'm an ex-pat Brit myself.


or here in the Antipodes either Mike.
We can't help but giggle, every time it is written or said....but then I am pretty juvenile


----------



## bikefool (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone else thing Cadel just looks bad in yellow? Maybe like Curious George? Maybe it's the bushy eyebrows, cheeks, and slumped shoulder riding position, and yellow look like a raincoat.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*I get the purple Oakleys*

Easy to recover if lost or stolen.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

bikefool said:


> Does anyone else thing Cadel just looks bad in yellow? Maybe like Curious George? Maybe it's the bushy eyebrows, cheeks, and slumped shoulder riding position, and yellow look like a raincoat.


I think Cadel looks great in yellow. He looks CLEAN. God knows I could be wrong about that, but I sure hope not...


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

tferris said:


> I think Cadel looks great in yellow. He looks CLEAN. God knows I could be wrong about that, but I sure hope not...


You can tell if he's bathed?


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

Cadel is a hard worker, who has built his position in his team through results and effort. He is a nice guy and if you have ever met or talked to him you would know he represents as anything but an a-hole. Has demonstrates more guts and will to win than most and that is what keeps him rising to the top.

To say he doesn't attack or set the pace in races just shows pure ignorance or a view of Cadel limited to him riding in last years TDF where he was following dopped chicken and dubious contador. Or that he doesn't demonstrate super human feats like.... Vino, Landis, Hamilton, Pantani, Virenque, Ulrich, Ricco, Rasmussen - do I need to go on. 

If these are your heros and benchmark for great cyclists you are a huge part of the problem.

If he had to follow wheels of drug takers to maintain his leads, and the punters that have no idea about the tactics and skills of racing find this boring, I say to them you are watching the wrong sport and need to stick to WWF, NFL or baseball where tactics, fantasy and drugs are normal.

Cadel is a demonstration of what is good in cycling and the future. You should be putting him on a podium - well actually he will take care of this himself. What he has achieved and will achieve is a support where robbers and cheats often take centre stage is remarkable. 

And as for him dishing his team. You friggin kidding. He praises his team time and again, year after year.

Cadel is a REAL star.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> Cadel is a REAL star.


Very nice. Now if you can remove your nose from his chamois long enough to take a breath...

 

Let's all watch him swing at someone for touching him and run away clutching that stuffed lion like a scared ********* child. I get the biggest kick out of that.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

coldass said:


> Cadel is a hard worker, who has built his position in his team through results and effort. He is a nice guy and if you have ever met or talked to him you would know he represents as anything but an a-hole. Has demonstrates more guts and will to win than most and that is what keeps him rising to the top.
> 
> To say he doesn't attack or set the pace in races just shows pure ignorance or a view of Cadel limited to him riding in last years TDF where he was following dopped chicken and dubious contador. Or that he doesn't demonstrate super human feats like.... Vino, Landis, Hamilton, Pantani, Virenque, Ulrich, Ricco, Rasmussen - do I need to go on.
> 
> ...


I get your point....Evans might not be an [email protected]#%#.
But why is Contador dubious??????


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evans may not have much of a chance to become a huge TV star or public personality......enough ex tour guys are chasing rock stars or MTV teenies..............

For sure that guy poking his shoulder should have had his teeth kicked in.........They don't come much tougher than Aussies, I hope he feeds them all their lunch in the Alps. Now that the dopers are gone......lets hope.


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

Evans should have been a jockey...


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Very nice. Now if you can remove your nose from his chamois long enough to take a breath...
> 
> 
> Hey I am glad you read my post. When I mentioned ignorant I was thinking of you. Who do you actually cheer for?


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

cpark said:


> I get your point....Evans might not be an [email protected]#%#.
> But why is Contador dubious??????


When a rider seems to be to good to be true it has been hey. Contador at last years tour seems that way to me. Just how I felt as Ricco and a few of his team were riding this year and Chicken and Vino last. That's how I feel - oh and then there are stories like this....

Contador used drugs - expert
30/07/2007 15:11 - (SA) 

Berlin - A leading German expert in the fight against doping claimed on Monday to have evidence indicating that Tour de France winner Alberto Contador had used drugs.

Twenty four hours after the Spaniard donned the winner's yellow jersey on the Champs Elysees the expert, Werner Franke, described the 24-year-old's victory as "the greatest swindle in sporting history".

Franke bases his claim on documents he says are in his possession from the Spanish police's Operation Puerto inquiry into Eufemiano Fuentes, the doctor said to have masterminded doping programmes for athletes.

"The name of this Mr Contador appears on several occasions on the court and police documents," Franke told German television station ZDF.

"All of this has been simply concealed and hidden under the carpet whilst the name Contador was erased from the list of supicious riders," added Franke.

He says he has a detailed list of banned products used by Contador which appear in sworn statements following the raid on Fuentes' medical practise.

"He took insulin, HMG-Lepori, a hormone to stimulate the secretion of testosterone and also a product for asthma called TGN - in brief I have before my eyes a protocol for doping," he told ZDF.

"All of this has been covered up, at least in Spain," added Franke.

Contador, who inherited the lead in the tour de France last week on Michael Rasmussen's expulsion in a row over missed random drug tests, denied he'd had any links with Fuentes' drugs programme.

Speaking after Saturday's penultimate time-trial in Angouleme about why his name had been linked to Fuentes he told reporters: "I was in the wrong team at the wrong time and somehow my name got among the documents, but the UCI corrected the mistake and now I've got no link to Puerto."


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Unfortunately today's world isn't about ethics, hard work and real content - all that matters now is Spin, PR & Media Savy-ness .... if you ain't got 2 of them or Looks (ala Contador, Basso) or arrogance (ala Ricco) then you are a bozo!

All poor cadel has to show for is consistency and hard work which counts for nout these days.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

<embed id="VideoPlayback" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-4153546979385035803&hl=en&fs=true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>

Better not touch Cadel's dog


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> robdamanii said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Now if you can remove your nose from his chamois long enough to take a breath...
> ...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bigpinkt said:


> <embed id="VideoPlayback" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-4153546979385035803&hl=en&fs=true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>
> 
> Better not touch Cadel's dog


Wow. Classy. 

Yep, he's a national hero all right.

Long live Robbie McEwen's brand of sarcastic wit.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Well... I wouldn't want some fat journalist to step or "stand on my dog" either.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Coldass,

I don't know, man....I kind of agree with you but Contador and Levi ganged up on Rasmuseen and they were dropped like a sack of potatoes...
If he was doping. he better get his money back or go get it from same person who gave chicken the drugs.....


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Very nice. Now if you can remove your nose from his chamois long enough to take a breath...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all watch him swing at someone for touching him and run away clutching that stuffed lion like a scared ********* child. I get the biggest kick out of that.




:lol:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Cadel seems quite the Nervous Nelly.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

cadel will crash and crack in stage 17


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> Better not touch Cadel's dog


Dog=foot

Example:

I ran 18 miles today and dang my dogs are tired.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

jorgy said:


> Dog=foot
> 
> Example:
> 
> I ran 18 miles today and dang my dogs are tired.


Why doesn't he speak in English?


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

pretender said:


> Why doesn't he speak in English?



What you really want to say is why don't he speak 'merican.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

jpap said:


> What you really want to say is why don't he speak 'merican.


cadel speaks english.

he was speaking to italian/french journalists, so was speaking in their tempo and with their vernacular.

it's very common to threaten cutting people's heads off if they do bad things.

my neighbour is italian. when my nephew and his mates hit their tennis ball into his yard, you can hear my neighbour screaming "if i catch you kids in my yard i'll cut your heads off!"

it does scare them, yet i tell them to ignore the scary man in his y-front and wife beater!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

jpap said:


> What you really want to say is why don't he speak 'merican.


Dude, I'm 'merican and have used and heard other 'mericans use the term "dogs" for feet. I think it's kind of an old-fashioned term, actually. I bet your mom & dad would know the term.

And I think Cadel was probably trying (unsuccessfully??) to interject some humor while at the same time avoid getting his foot smooshed.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

baker921 said:


> Right and wrong really. Australia made and still make a number of "US" cars some more modified than others (GM sell as Holden) all for their own RHD market and others.


Not really on the thread topic but GM's US-delivery GTO and GTHO are Aussie made in LHD. 

We got both kinds...country...and western..


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Rootin'*



tdi-rick said:


> or here in the Antipodes either Mike.
> We can't help but giggle, every time it is written or said....but then I am pretty juvenile


Yep, and I'm sitting here in my mediterranean climate (BTW - thermo on my polar HRM said 2 degrees c when I rolled out of the driveway yesterday morning) wondering which rider all of these jokers are Rooting for.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

jorgy said:


> Dog=foot
> 
> Example:
> 
> I ran 18 miles today and dang my dogs are tired.


No, he meant dog not feet. His wife showed up at the finish yesterday with his dog and the guy almost stepped on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, 8 pages of this - some of you guys really love to hate!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I just noticed that. Apparently named Molly. Has her name on the back of his helmet.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2687467351_2143b823c0.jpg?v=0">


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

I got the impression that he's kind of goofy and feminine. He's always snuggling with his stuffed lions. I could be wrong. Usually we just see him gritting his face in pain, so hard to tell what he's like.

But that portrait above the fireplace is KOOKY.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

cpark said:


> You ain't kidding.
> Phil Anderson was very nice to his fans and a classy guy.
> I met him at the last Tour Du Pont when it came through the Washington DC.
> I asked for several autographs and he kind of chuckled and signed every single one of them....then he turned to me and said you must think I'm a TDF winner or someone.
> ...


It is nice to hear you had a good encounter with Phil, you were lucky. He is NOT a nice guy or a good person.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> It is nice to hear you had a good encounter with Phil, you were lucky. He is NOT a nice guy or a good person.


Do you care to expand on this?? I be interested to hear your experience.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

dougydee said:


> Do you care to expand on this?? I be interested to hear your experience.


He used to date a friend of mine and I occasionally rode with him in the off season years ago. Treated her badly. I was not surprised to see that his wife Christi had to take out a restraining order during their divorce a few years ago. "allegedly" threaten her, broken into and vandalized her house. .


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

This thread is hilarious!!! All the discussion about 'stepping on his dog' and it's areal dog!! 
Some guys you just can't believe that they're married and I would never have guessed Cadel was. Man! I can't imagine his voice around the house in the off season. How irritating! "hmmm"????


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

Menchov, VdV, Peirero were my feel goods this year. 

Danny Pate made a great impression today too.

Evans is a doosh, and I'll cheer for anyone who beats up on him. That would be almost all of the contenders today. They all deserve a round of applause.[/QUOTE]

......Menchov got dropped as Evans put the gas on. Evans attacking - that can't be right can it? But the 35secs are real so go figure.

VdV - I hope he comes back tonight. I really do.

Peirero - no luck this year hey.

Answer a question. What did Cadel do to you? Have you met him? Or are you simply dishing the tall poppy to make you feel better?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> ......Menchov got dropped as Evans put the gas on. Evans attacking - that can't be right can it? But the 35secs are real so go figure.
> 
> VdV - I hope he comes back tonight. I really do.
> 
> ...


He got dropped downhill. Be a man, attack uphill.

What did he do to me? He exists and he whines about his "losses" and refuses to blame the only person responsible: himself.

And he has a stupid voice, a bad attitude and a little wussy football dog. I'd have expected no less from him.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Completely confirmed:

http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/...ess-of-yellow-jersey-battle-tough-on-head-too



> Faced with a cameraman who was running backwards and trying to film him, a frustrated Evans took a leaf out of Frenchman Zinedine Zidane's football book of follies and tried to headbutt the camera out of his way.


Someone has his panties in a wad. He should not be in a world wide sporting event if he can't behave civilly to the media.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> He should not be in a world wide sporting event if he can't behave civilly to the media.


Good lord don't be such a ponce.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

pretender said:


> Good lord don't be such a ponce.


Good lord! I do declare! Everyone loves an a-hole, right!


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

gotta love the headbut


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

So I guess.. Ca-JERK does have some personality issues.






http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/81074/mr-rogers--tour---evans-remains-a-star--on-youtube



burn.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

A few of you must be loving Cadel's apples.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

coldass said:


> A few of you must be loving Cadel's apples.


LOL. BWahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually, since he's left Lotto, he's changed his demeanor quite a bit. He's become much more respectable and even likable. Sad that he spent so long on a team that made him so miserable that he took it out on everyone.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Actually, since he's left Lotto, he's changed his demeanor quite a bit. He's become much more respectable and even likable. Sad that he spent so long on a team that made him so miserable that he took it out on everyone.


,,,,Yes he is winning more fans.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> Your words are there for all to read forever!!!


Uh, no kidding. If you actually read what I just wrote, you would basically see that I'm starting to turn around with Evans. 

My point was that, yes, it WAS the situation he was in that really put him on edge and made him act shoddy. Seems that now as he's doing better, and he's relaxed and is not acting like a jerk, he's really coming around.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Uh, no kidding. If you actually read what I just wrote, you would basically see that I'm starting to turn around with Evans.
> 
> My point was that, yes, it WAS the situation he was in that really put him on edge and made him act shoddy. Seems that now as he's doing better, and he's relaxed and is not acting like a jerk, he's really coming around.


He hasn't changed. Just most people didn't know much about him. Now they do and he has some big wins. People love a winner! But I get what you're saying and why.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

coldass said:


> He hasn't changed. Just most people didn't know much about him. Now they do and he has some big wins. People love a winner! But I get what you're saying and why.


Well he hasn't exactly been below the radar all theses years and had already build himself a palmares before he realized it pays of more to have an agressive riding style rather than a passive one combined with an agressive stance while off the bike. Now if he would get rid of the fireside portrait and invite people to step on his dog I might downgrade his status from a-hole to douchenozzle. :wink:


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Whatever you might think of his personality/ actions etc.- that was one amazing stage win - he just blew Cunego off his wheel at the end- hope success builds his confidence and he finds peace with himself- he is a credit to the jersey.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> He hasn't changed. Just most people didn't know much about him. Now they do and he has some big wins. People love a winner! But I get what you're saying and why.


I don't disagree that people like a winner, but people really hate a whiner, regardless of winner or not. Cadel has been quite positive this season as opposed to the negativity he displayed the past couple seasons. I think that's one of the reasons he's winning, and one of the reasons he's becoming more likable. Positivity is infectious, and as he wins, his positivity builds. 

Mood, attitude and public perception are just one big cycle, positive or negative.


----------

